# Lance Oldstrong



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

Ya know, Lance is just a tad long in the tooth here to really lend a hand in the climbing fights. Why do I see fans waiting for him to "launch a massive attack"..........oh well. This getting old, having several wrecks and not climbing well are just bluffs stuff is a tad unrealistic right?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Before 1999, he won (and almost won) stages on days where they were in rolling hills. So in an ideal situation, he would leave the mountains to the young guys and try his luck on a flatter stage. Unfortunately for him, the only stage left to do that is stage 18 into Bordeaux, and finishes into that town almost always end in a bunch sprint. I guess it's not out of the question for him, and what the hell, might as well give it a shot because he still has some TT ability, but it's not likely. So that leaves the massive attack in the mountains, which would be cool to see from an old man, but doesn't seem that likely either. So "massive" attack, probably not. But he could, to use an expression, attack like a postman one day and walk away with the win!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone remember the epic win Jalabert put in during his last tour? I can see something like that happening.


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

I am disappointed that Lance didn't help Levi in the mountains at any stage. You would think that he would have played domestique for Levi after all the years service that Levi gave him, and help Levi to as high a GC postion as possible.
I seen there is another thread here about Alberto not being a good team mate, well this shows Lance isn't either.
Aside from that, it does look like Lance could be saving himself for one last epic ride and take a big stage win, maybe tomorrow?!


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

He is just using the TDF as training for the Nevada City classic.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spookyload said:


> Anyone remember the epic win Jalabert put in during his last tour? I can see something like that happening.


No, is it on you-tube?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Although he didn't crash, isn't Vino 38 as well? 

I don't think Lance's condition or age is holding him back, it's more of being shaken by the "****, I'm in deep ****" moment he had during his crash.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Ventruck said:


> Although he didn't crash, isn't Vino 38 as well?
> 
> I don't think Lance's condition or age is holding him back, it's more of being shaken by the "****, I'm in deep ****" moment he had during his crash.


I don't know about that. A guy who survived cancer probably doesn't have too many deep ****" moments that have lasting effects.

Plus, didn't he run into a car on a descent and break his neck back in 2000? That didn't hold him back from winning five more tours, so his little spill the other day should hardly register.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

I think this is what it looks like when Lance rides clean.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Race is not over. He's been purposely bleeding time to improve his chances to be let out on a break. I'll reserve judgment until the race is over, but I think Lance is just biding his time to try for a stage win. Which of course is not guaranteed.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Buck Satan said:


> I think this is what it looks like when Lance rides clean.


I've never doped, but I'm not as fast as I was 18 years ago. And that's how long ago he turned pro, if I have my dates right.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

He is waiting to make his move until he is way behind... like 8 hrs.
It'll be an epic comeback.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

If Lance is going to go for a stage win, tomorrow is really the only time. He wont win on the Tourmalet and he wont win on the flats because of Cavendish is hungry for a green jersey. I doubt he will win a stage but, if I were him, tomorrow is it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

HIMEHEEM said:


> He is waiting to make his move until he is way behind... like 8 hrs.
> It'll be an epic comeback.


I think he should go for the Lanterne Rouge. Perhaps he would be the only rider in history to both win the tour and come in last place. But even that isn't possible. Bert Grabsch has almost a three hour lead on Armstrong, and there is no way Lance could make up that time without missing a time cut.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Personally, I think the only plan Lance has is to finish the tour. He's doing that quietly and without excuses which makes the love-Lance/hate-Lance fodder a little more difficult to come by. So people are inventing their own stories to keep the love/hate alive for his final tour.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

g29er said:


> If Lance is going to go for a stage win, tomorrow is really the only time. He wont win on the Tourmalet and he wont win on the flats because of Cavendish is hungry for a green jersey. I doubt he will win a stage but, if I were him, tomorrow is it.


After what happened between AS and AC, that isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Lance isn't 'helping' Levi because, well, he can't keep up at this point. Today was the first stage since the beginning where Lance looked good at all, finishing only a minute behind the main GC guys. 

The problem is that Stage 16 has that long decent and flat finish that will require a fairly large break away group or heart bursting performance to keep ahead of the main group or peloton if there is one at that point.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Buck Satan said:


> I think this is what it looks like when Lance rides clean.


Winner winner, chicken dinner!!!


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

g29er said:


> If Lance is going to go for a stage win, tomorrow is really the only time. He wont win on the Tourmalet and he wont win on the flats because of Cavendish is hungry for a green jersey. I doubt he will win a stage but, if I were him, tomorrow is it.


You could be right, this may be the last stage he might be able to get away on. It not a good day for AS to try to attack AC with the long run into Pau from the Col Aubisque. Unless he truly believes he cant win the TT, time is running out. Then again, he has nothing to have to prove... Everyone else does...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

mohair_chair said:


> I don't know about that. A guy who survived cancer probably doesn't have too many deep ****" moments that have lasting effects.


Point taken, but this is different (albeit less severe in a life-death standpoint). With cancer, he was ultimately off the bike and not racing for a while. This crash didn't take him off the bike, but still took him way out of contention. 

It's a different "deep ****", like when comparing if you were being chased by man-eating wolves, and if you were caught in the bedroom with your ex's best friend.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

in all honesty, i think this could be wahts goin on. he is gutting out to finish the race.

but, to invent my own story, i wouldnt be surprised if at the end we learn he had cracked something during his roundabout fall and he was in incredible pain the last week of the race.



LWP said:


> Personally, I think the only plan Lance has is to finish the tour. He's doing that quietly and without excuses which makes the love-Lance/hate-Lance fodder a little more difficult to come by. So people are inventing their own stories to keep the love/hate alive for his final tour.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I think he was pretty banged up by both falls, especially the clipped pedal one--that's when he told Bruyneel that his hip was bothering him and he could no longer give 100%. He already had saddle sores at that point as well--probably because he was not sitting well on his bike after the first couple of tumbles.

My joke is that I had my chair slide out from under me when putting on my cycling shoes the other day, and banged my butt/hip and felt the muscles tightening and was in pain for the next three days--I can't even imagine the pain anymore of coming off at 30+ and bouncing, and then getting back on to finish the stage, let alone start the next day

Add to that these stages have been wicked fast and very hot--I think he has been suffering.

He looked pretty good today.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> I think he should go for the Lanterne Rouge. Perhaps he would be the only rider in history to both win the tour and come in last place. But even that isn't possible. Bert Grabsch has almost a three hour lead on Armstrong, and there is no way Lance could make up that time without missing a time cut.


are you a professional douchebag or do you just dabble in it for pleasure?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> I think he should go for the Lanterne Rouge. Perhaps he would be the only rider in history to both win the tour and come in last place. But even that isn't possible. Bert Grabsch has almost a three hour lead on Armstrong, and there is no way Lance could make up that time without missing a time cut.


That is funny! Epic!
________
Live sex


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Lance has had an incredible amount of *bad luck* this Tour. I didn't have him pegged for a win anyway, but he looked pretty good before the accidents.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

barhopper said:


> Lance has had an incredible amount of *bad luck* this Tour. I didn't have him pegged for a win anyway, but he looked pretty good before the accidents.


Karma...
________
CHEAPEST BAG VAPORIZER


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Buck Satan said:


> I think this is what it looks like when Lance rides clean.


Makes sense to me! He's actually riding very well, elite pro riders around the world would kill to have anywhere near his time. Just doesn't have that "extra edge" to be #1.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

mohair_chair said:


> I think he should go for the Lanterne Rouge. Perhaps he would be the only rider in history to both win the tour and come in last place. But even that isn't possible. Bert Grabsch has almost a three hour lead on Armstrong, and there is no way Lance could make up that time without missing a time cut.


What he could do is have his team isolate the guys closest to the lanterne rouge so they are eliminated. That way the time gap would only be 90 minutes or so. If he starts now he just maybe could pull it off.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

cruso414 said:


> are you a professional douchebag or do you just dabble in it for pleasure?


I'm in it to win it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cruso414 said:


> are you a professional douchebag or do you just dabble in it for pleasure?


you afraid of some competition?


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

JohnMac said:


> I am disappointed that Lance didn't help Levi in the mountains at any stage. You would think that he would have played domestique for Levi after all the years service that Levi gave him, and help Levi to as high a GC postion as possible.


You mean that year (2009) Levi L helped Armstrong. When they were both at US postal, Levi rode the Vuelta.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

PhatTalc said:


> You mean that year (2009) Levi L helped Armstrong. When they were both at US postal, Levi rode the Vuelta.


If Levi wants to win this race he should bring his own legs sometime, maybe jump on Andy's wheel and learn something.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Buck Satan said:


> I think this is what it looks like when Lance rides clean.


A never ending quest to drag every thread into the doping forum. Give it a break.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*good call. "tomorrow is really the only time."*



g29er said:


> If Lance is going to go for a stage win, tomorrow is really the only time. He wont win on the Tourmalet and he wont win on the flats because of Cavendish is hungry for a green jersey. I doubt he will win a stage but, if I were him, tomorrow is it.



good call.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> If Levi wants to win this race he should bring his own legs sometime, maybe jump on Andy's wheel and learn something.


I agree, but sadly LL, a really good rider though he is, just can't attack and will put all his eggs in the TT basket. But I was just responding to the "all those years LL was riding for LA" comment, which was somewhat off the mark since LL was only riding for LA for one year.


----------

